# FreeBSD hang on zpool import



## asapilu (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi
I have a system with 4 1TB HDD for data only (and not system)
this drives use at raidz over a year and currently i use 8.1-release
this pool have a 1.5TB data and 1.2TB free space after add a new file system and move about 400GB data on this filesystem, since system restart the computer restart in mount zpool.
I go to single user mode and scrub pool but after a power failure during scrub, i cannot scrub or mount pool even from Fixit 
System just hang i can switch between virtual terminals but cannot input command
opensolaris live 2009.06 cannot see my pool but freebsd see but cannot import
I use i386 system with 2GB ram and (i forgot first failure message but it's kernel hang and restart automatically after 15 sec i guess  )

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## asapilu (Aug 17, 2010)

It's looks opensolaris not recognized my sata controller


----------



## asapilu (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok install 9-CURRENT
after successful import and start scrub automatically, about short time system panic and show me below:


```
Panic: Solaris(panic): zfs: allocating allocated segment(offset=9691976621233275136 size=702010108323693197268)
cpuid=0
KDB: enter : panic
[ thread pid 1528 tid 100145 ]
Stopped at      kdb_enter+0x3a: movl $0,kdb_why
db>
```


after reboot the result seems to be same. system hang and i can switch between virtual terminals but cannot enter command ( and i am not developer and cannot use debugger )


----------



## asapilu (Aug 20, 2010)

i install debian+zfs-fuse (it's first time in my entire life ). i can mount file system but not zpool itself which is set mount automatically. scrub show no errors either. if i try mount zpool this show input/output error and zfs-fuse must be reload. but because linux use zfs via fuse there is no chance to kernel panic.
set mountpoint=legacy should be work.


----------



## asapilu (Aug 27, 2010)

As i confirmed IDE HDD which used as boot disc cause this problem if this HDD use alone it's known as slave but physically select as master with jumper!
but the zpool need to destroy and rebuild again because somehow IDE HDD (WD Cavier SE 320GB on MB IDE controller) write some data on raidz (Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 & 7200.12 with SATA card on PCI slot) for example boot manager!


----------

